# XBOX 360 Controller für PC mit aktuellsten Treibern, trotzdem Emulator benötigt?



## gerreg (17. Dezember 2013)

*XBOX 360 Controller für PC mit aktuellsten Treibern, trotzdem Emulator benötigt?*

Hallo zusammen!

Wenn ein XBOX360 Controller für PC ( PC - Xbox 360 Controller für Windows, schwarz: Amazon.de: Games ) mit den aktuellen Treibern korrekt eingerichtet ist, benötige ich dann trotzdem noch einen Emulator, wie z.B. x360ce, um diesen in Games benutzen zu können? Betriebssystem ist Windows 7, Anschluss Controller über USB, nicht wireless. 

Danke für Antworten!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## golani79 (17. Dezember 2013)

Nein, brauchst keinen Emulator dafür - sollte alles so funktionieren.


----------



## gerreg (17. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Hatte ich mir so gedacht, aber laut Aussage meines Großneffens hat er den neuen Controller korrekt angeschlossen, sein Spiel "Naruto Shippuden, Ninja Storm 3 -Full Burst" erkennt diesen aber nicht im Konfigurationsmenu. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, müsste er aber ohne den x360ce spielen können?!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Dezember 2013)

gerreg schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Hatte ich mir so gedacht, aber laut Aussage meines Großneffens hat er den neuen Controller korrekt angeschlossen, sein Spiel *"Naruto Shippuden, Ninja Storm 3 -Full Burst"* erkennt diesen aber nicht im Konfigurationsmenu. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, müsste er aber ohne den x360ce spielen können?!


 
Laut diesem Test hier wird der Controller von dem Spiel unterstützt:
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 - Test, Action, PC - 4Players


----------



## LordCrash (18. Dezember 2013)

Gehen denn andere Spiele mit dem Pad?


----------



## gerreg (18. Dezember 2013)

Ja! Aber das sind Spiele, die auch vorher mit dem NoName-Controller funktionierten.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Dezember 2013)

Einige Spiele haben eine Konfiguration für Gamepads, z.B. explizit für den 360 Controller und dann "auch andere". Vllt. ist hier was falsch konfiguriert im Spiel?

Ich selbst hab noch nie auf einen Emulator zurückgreifen müssen, selbst Crysis I erkennt den 360 Controller per Default.


----------



## gerreg (18. Dezember 2013)

Habe jetzt in einem anderen Forum gelesen, man müsse das Konfig-Program des Naruto-Spiels aus dem Windows-Explorer heraus mit Admin-Rechten starten. Werde das als Tipp weitergeben. Vielleicht liegt es daran. Beim normalen Start zeigt das Konfig-Programm unter Steuerungskonfiguration nur die Tastatur auswählbar an. Die Controller-Optionen sind ausgegraut, dahinter steht "nicht angeschlossen". Vielleicht auch ein Treiber-Konflikt. Mein Großneffe hat vieles probiert  Werde mir seinen Rechner am Wochenende selber anschauen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2013)

Der XBOX-Controller ist doch ohnehin ein Microsoft-Produkt. Würde mich stark wundern, wenn dieser nicht Plug-and-Play-fähig wäre und zusätzliche Software oder so benötigen würde. Die Treiber hat Windows schließlich bereits integriert, daher dürfte gerade dieser Controller überhaupt keine Erkennungsschwierigkeiten bereiten.

Da muss man schon selbst per Hand einiges falsch angelegt haben, dass das Pad nicht laufen will.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (18. Dezember 2013)

Ganz banale Frage: hast du das par _vor_ dem Start des Spiels angeschlossen? Sonst wird es bei mir zumindest nicht erkannt.


----------



## gerreg (18. Dezember 2013)

Neuer Sachstand: Nachdem ich ihn telefonisch durch den Gerätemanager geleitet habe, berichtet er, dass unter "Eingabegeräte" Konflikte gemeldet werden. Das wird die Ursache sein. Wird auch hier beschrieben: Beheben von Problemen mit dem Xbox Controller f Schaue mir den Rechner am Wochenende persönlich an.

Danke an alle Antwortenden!


----------

